# My cool new back up lights



## brianchia (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

glad you dig 'em, but I gotta move this thread where it belongs....cosmetic.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

They look a bit wierd. But whatever you like.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> They look a bit wierd. But whatever you like.


looks don't matter near as much as the functionability of them. I've thought about adding some extra lights on my sentra because my back window is tinted so dark.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

It'd be way cool if you could mold them flush with the rear bumper. That'd be hot.

And by the way the only reason I said they looked a bit wierd is because you normally see them on trucks not cars.

We need a picture of them off though.


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> They look a bit wierd. But whatever you like.


ill second that


----------



## brianchia (Aug 11, 2004)

I was going to cut holes in the bumper, but it was too much of a hassle (I'd have to drill through the steel bumper, not just the plastic to mount them). They may look kind of goofy, but my main intention was for safety and function, not appearance. Now when I reverse its like having headlights in the back.

I have them on a three way switch (On, Off and Auto), so I can flash those peky tail gaters at night.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

id put a switch on them too, for the tail gaters. i bet thats perfect when your backing up on those dark roads :thumbup:
edit: didnt read the last post :thumbup: 
i have been thinking about a tiny strobe for that same reason. they will back up realllll quick.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Does your car also beep when you back up?


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> Does your car also beep when you back up?


LMFAO at that, maybe that's a good idea.

And suddenly flashing a bright light at a tailgater is a really bad idea (you're endangering yourself, the tailgater, and everyone around the both of you). Signal a turn and get out of the way (I know, it doesn't sound fair, but sometimes its better to be in one piece than to be right).


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Your plan is all well and good, and i have done that many times, but the shitty part is when they follow you, we have little mop headed highschool kids all over here and they think its funny when your get mad and like to piss your off. enter..................... strobe.


----------

